# ok, so how long for Armour to help?



## cookfan56 (Oct 26, 2011)

I know I asked this yesterday, but I'm still feeling rotten. Anybody have a ballpark estimate on how long it might take for Armour to start helping? I was changed from Synthroid/Cytomel to Armour two weeks ago. I felt really lousy then, still feel the same now. It is very hard to get into my doc. She'll talk to me on the phone but she's booked through Dec. 4 when my appt. is.


----------



## Negative101 (May 23, 2011)

It's subjective, really... Sometimes a week, sometimes a month or more.
Do you have your labs and ranges?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

cookfan56 said:


> I know I asked this yesterday, but I'm still feeling rotten. Anybody have a ballpark estimate on how long it might take for Armour to start helping? I was changed from Synthroid/Cytomel to Armour two weeks ago. I felt really lousy then, still feel the same now. It is very hard to get into my doc. She'll talk to me on the phone but she's booked through Dec. 4 when my appt. is.


Since you made a transition from Cytomel to Armour, it is unlikely that you would feel an immediate improvement but as you go every 8 weeks for your labs and titraton of your Armour as needed, you should start to feel better. It is a process.

How are you achieving the 75 mg. of Armour? Are you using a pill splitter?

You are on Armour® name brand mfg. by Forest Pharmaceuticals?


----------



## cookfan56 (Oct 26, 2011)

Andros said:


> Since you made a transition from Cytomel to Armour, it is unlikely that you would feel an immediate improvement but as you go every 8 weeks for your labs and titraton of your Armour as needed, you should start to feel better. It is a process.
> 
> How are you achieving the 75 mg. of Armour? Are you using a pill splitter?
> 
> You are on Armour® name brand mfg. by Forest Pharmaceuticals?


These are my labs first:

Feb. 2011

Free T4: 1.56 (.82-1.77) range
TSH: .316 (.45-4.5) range

I could not believe he didn't run antibodies since I had already been diagnosed with hashis, didn't run Free T3, or any other thyroid tests.

Sept. 2011

Free T4: 1.4 (.82-1.77)
TSH 2.460 (.45-4.5)
TPO Ab 372 (0-34)
Triiodothyronine (T3) Free Serum 3.4 (2.0-4.4)

So, my TSH had jumped almost two points in 7 months. I realize that my free T3 and Free T4 look acceptable in Sept. 2011, but I feel horrible.

And, I am taking 75 mg Armour (name brand) which I built up to by first taking 60 mg for two days then the full 75. (the doc said to start out with 75 but who knows) I've been on the full 75 for over two weeks. I don't feel energized at all, no "rush" from T3 or anything. Just very down, weak, tired, achy and very depressed.

One thing I did do was "bump" up my wellbutrin from 300 mg to 450 over the weekend. I have been on 450 before, and I will call my psych doc today to make an appt. to see him.

What's frustrating is that I don't know how much of this is the physical side of the hashimotos causing the depression and other problems, or if the hashimotos is not related because what I'm feeling is just severe mental depression, and my antidepressants aren't working. Does that make any sense?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

cookfan56 said:


> These are my labs first:
> 
> Feb. 2011
> 
> ...


I was curious because as far as I know, Armour Thyroid® is not available in 75 mg. tablets.

http://www.rxlist.com/armour_thyroid-drug.htm

But, I see what you are doing; you are taking one 15 mg. and one 60 mg.; correct?

T3 is vitally important to the health of the limbic system.

Have you had your ferritin checked? That too can cause some of your symptoms if it is low.

Ferritin http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm
(should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100, the better)

Hang in there!


----------

